# 6 chicken thighs thawing out....need recipe ideas



## SizzlininIN (Dec 18, 2005)

I have 6 chicken thighs thawing out and I haven't a clue what I'm going to do with them.  I need some ideas.....recipes!

Thanks
T


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 18, 2005)

This sounds good to me. I haven't tried it, but, I would like to. It's just that my group doesn't like pineapple. I would like it on breast also.

here


----------



## JMediger (Dec 18, 2005)

We use this on wings and it is delicious! I don't know why it wouldn't work on thighs ...
SWEET & SOUR WINGS (or thighs ...  )
Dip in egg - then flour
Brown on each side
Place in single layer in greased baking dish

SAUCE....
3/4 Cup Sugar
1/4 Cup Pineapple Juice
1/4 Cup White Vinegar
3/4 Cup Ketchup
1 tsp Soy Sauce
1 1/2 tsp salt

Combine all in sauce pan and bring to soft boil.
Spread over chicken wings and top with crushed pineapple if you like.
Cover and bake for 40 - 45 min. @ 350. 

I usually let the chicken wings set after I dip them while I do the sauce. The batter seems to stay better when I brown them. 

Doubled, this will cover about 3 lbs of wings that have been halved (wing and "drummie" separated) so I would think the single recipe would cover your 6 thighs (about 1 lb?).

Just one of many thoughts I'm sure you'll get today!


----------



## marmalady (Dec 18, 2005)

Try this over some rice!

CHINESE BRAISED CHICKEN W/MUSHROOMS AND STAR ANISE
 ​4 servings
 
1T oil                           
1 chicken cut up            
12 oz. fresh shitakes   (sub regular 'shrooms - even canned will be fine)         
2T minced garlic
2T minced ginger   
2cups scallions            
1qt.chicken broth           
 ½  cup hoisin sauce
4 whole star anise     
1 T.sriracha sauce   (or any hot sauce - or leave out!)
 4 cups shredded Napa cabbage
salt/pepper
 
Heat oil and saute chicken til brown; remove to bowl;saute mushrooms, 1° cups scallions, garlic, and ginger; saute mushrooms til tender; return chicken to pot; add chicken broth, hoisin sauce, and star anise; bring to boil; reduce heat, cover and simmer til chicken is cooked through.  Remove chicken and take off skin and bones.  
Boil mixture in pot til reduced to 2 ½ cups; stir in cabbage and sriracha sauce; boil til cabbage is tender; return chicken to pot and simmer about 2 minutes; discard star anise.  Sprinkle with remaining scallions.


----------



## QSis (Dec 18, 2005)

Pollo Borracho, or Drunken Chicken

I have made this many times.  Easy and absolutely delicious!

http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,1977,FOOD_9936_12663,00.html

Lee


----------



## valnaples (Dec 18, 2005)

Marmalady's star anise chicken is excellent...I've cooked that a few times..I think it's from Epicurious...your whole house will have the aroma of star anise.  Here's another recipe for you to consider called 5 Ingredient Chicken and is perfect with thighs.

5 Ingredient Chicken

1/4 cup dijon mustard, thinned with 2 Tablespoons water
2/3 cup maple syrup, Grade B is best
2   teaspoons curry powder
2  teaspoons rubbed sage or dried sage
4 - 6 chicken thighs (you can leave skin on or take it off, either way)

Preheat oven to 425. In a small saucepan, combine all ingredients except for chicken. Stir over medium heat til well-blended.  Sprinkle chicken with salt & pepper and arrange  pieces in baking pan that sort of crowds the chicken together...I use an 8x8x2 inch Corning Ware dish lined with foil...pour the sauce over the chicken, turning to coat. Bake, uncovered, basting every 15 minutes, for about 40 minutes, or til cooked through.  Delicious with basmati rice.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Dec 18, 2005)

JMediger said:
			
		

> We use this on wings and it is delicious! I don't know why it wouldn't work on thighs ...
> SWEET & SOUR WINGS (or thighs ...  )
> Dip in egg - then flour
> Brown on each side
> ...


 
First of all thanks to everyone who responded. You've given me some wonderful recipes to try out.

jMediger.....I tried your recipe and its definetly one we'll be having time and time again......it was delicious and I'm not real fond of sweet and sour. I did a few additional things though. I added some freshly ground black pepper (abt. 15 grinds) to the sauce and put salt and pepper in the egg mixture and in the flour mixture. I browned the chicken in a combination of veg. oil and EVOO. Oh and I used the pineapple juice that was in a small can of sliced pineapple....it was exactly 1/4 cup. It took 50 minutes in my oven to cook to the recommended temp for chicken. 
I cooked up some white rice in chicken broth and added some salt and the greens of the scallions. Sent DH to the chinese resturant to grab some egg rolls.
I'm going to try adding a few red chili peppers next time as the recipe reminded me of General Tso's Chicken although it was on the sweet and sour side. I think all it would need is the red chilis to accomplish it. 
Thanks a bunch! This is def. a TNT recipe that I recommend to others to try.


----------



## Constance (Dec 18, 2005)

Chicken Cacciatore comes to mind. I use the one out my my old Better Homes and Garden Cookbook. There's not much recipe to it, though. Just fry up the seasoned chicken, simmer it in an Italian red gravy, and serve on pasta with grated parmesan on top.


----------



## JMediger (Dec 18, 2005)

OH YUM!  I'm glad it turned out ... I like the idea of both black pepper and a little red pepper!
It's one of my husband's favorite things - especially during football season!  Also, it freezes wonderfully (for when the wings go on super sale and I make a few pans) ... just throw your pan in the oven, contents still frozen and slowly bake them off.  Take your cook time to about 2 hours but make sure they are 2 slow hours.  OR you can thaw in your 'fridge and bake off when the sauce is "saucey" again.  
I'm glad it was good!


----------



## AllenOK (Dec 18, 2005)

Sizz, run a search on this board cross-referencing "Chicken Thighs" with my handle.  You should find two posts, on one thread, with a total of about 30 different recipes.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 19, 2005)

This is so utterly simple, but DH loves it to bits...We do this with both chicken legs (drumsticks) and thighs sometimes. Simply sprinkle them with some seasoning salt (I use the MSG-free kind), lemon pepper and dried (or fresh) basil (I like it with tarragon too) and bake at about 220 degrees. It works really well if you are pinched for time, or if you don't want a sauce covered chicken dish


----------



## buckytom (Dec 19, 2005)

sizz, my favorite way of making chicken thighs, besides a cacciatore as constance suggested, is simply to skin and grill them, then serve it with mae ploy sweet chilli sauce and fresh cilantro. sweet chilli sauce is like a duck or apricot sauce that has been infused with hot pepper flakes.
since it is currently winter here, i would think baking them after basting with the chilli sauce would work without having to deal with the weather. serve with extra sauce, and the cilantro. 
this also works well with fresh squid.
another way is to skin and bone them, then quickly pan fry the meat with diced onions, peppers, and tomatoes, then serve them wrapped in a pita with tsatsiki sauce (yogurt/cucumber), like a chicken gyro.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks to everyone who took the time to share their ideas/recipes......they sound delicious!


----------



## sarah (Dec 19, 2005)

just mix some salt,black pepper,red pepper,corriander powder,cumin powder,paprika,someplain yogurt,some veg oil and white vinegar,make a paste,marinate the thighs in it for at least half an hour,bake in a 375 degrees preheated oven for half an hour! u will have some delicious tandoori thighs!!!


----------

